

Using Jekyll For Blazing Fast Websites - andrewmunsell
http://www.andrewmunsell.com/blog/using-jekyll-for-blazing-fast-websites

======
treeder
The static website part is nice, unfortunately working with Jekyll isn't. Such
a painful process to update docs.

~~~
andrewmunsell
Yeah, it does take some getting used to. In the past it was nice to have a
thought, write it in Mou, and paste it into Tumblr. Now it takes opening the
Terminal, running Make and ensuring my CloudFront distribution invalidated
correctly to update my blog, but I do like tinkering with things ;)

